# Whole Hog on GMG



## golfpro2301 (Nov 24, 2016)

alright so I am going to attempt the first whole hog for xmas this year along with a whole prime rib roast. Competed and won multiple awards in every category but never attempted a hog so hopefully not a failure on XMAS day. My question is for those of you that have done them how long do they take? I am doing it on a GMG Jim Bowie that is 32"X 20". I have a 90lb pig coming with the head off from GA. Guy said that would be round the 34" range. I will trim legs back to the bottom of the hams and shoulders. I will inject with my normal pork injection. Lay Bacon over Hams and loins to slow down cooking. When I was at myron's cook school we loosely wrapped the hog in foil until the last hour. What are your thoughts on this for smaller pig? Should I plan on starting Christmas Eve? Thanks for the help and hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 25, 2016)

I did my first whole hog a few weeks ago. It was a wild hog taken at my hunt club, about 50 pounds without the head. Brined and well injected. Put foil on the cook grates. Since the hams and shoulders were no larger than a store bought pork butt, we planned on 14-15 hours. Did it all as pulled pork. Hope that gives you some idea what to plan for.   Mike


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 25, 2016)

IMG_20161029_092333572_HDR.jpg



__ so ms smoker
__ Nov 25, 2016


----------



## golfpro2301 (Nov 25, 2016)

Looks Nice. How long was it from where the head was to the butt? If you cut the legs back all the way to hams and shoulders would it be about 20" across?


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 25, 2016)

About 30 inches head to tail and 26 inches wide. You could trim the legs back more though. We split the backbone near the head to open it up flat.   Mike


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 18, 2016)

Just picked up the pig and it is 53lbs head off. Length wise it is perfect for the Jim Bowie. The legs are a little long so I am going to cut them back to the base of the shoulder and hams. Plan on welding up a simple rack for transport out of metal rods this week if I can find some that are not galvanized. If they are galvanized would it be that bad since they will only be in a 250* smoker and not hot firebox?

I plan on setting the Jim Bowie around 235* as it fluctuate a lot more than other pellet cookers. How long do you think I should cook it for? Dinner is going to be around 7pm on the 24th. Should I start the night before or first thing morning of the 24th? Thanks.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 18, 2016)

Just picked up the pig and it is 53lbs head off. Length wise it is perfect for the Jim Bowie. The legs are a little long so I am going to cut them back to the base of the shoulder and hams. Plan on welding up a simple rack for transport out of metal rods this week if I can find some that are not galvanized. If they are galvanized would it be that bad since they will only be in a 250* smoker and not hot firebox?

I plan on setting the Jim Bowie around 235* as it fluctuate a lot more than other pellet cookers. How long do you think I should cook it for? Dinner is going to be around 7pm on the 24th. Should I start the night before or first thing morning of the 24th? Thanks.


----------



## AR SPARTAN (Sep 6, 2018)

How did this end up going down? How long did your pig take?


----------

